# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Segura >  El vuelo americano USAF56 sobre la Cuenca del Segura

## Manuel Sagredo

La Confederación Hidrográfica del Segura ha compartido en su web la colección de ortofotografías aéreas procedentes del vuelo fotogramétrico realizado por el ejército americano en 1956 y 1957, conocido como Vuelo Americano de la serie B

VER

----------

